# Audi dealership suicide



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Reading this made me feel sick to the stomach. Dealership should be liquidised and the whole lot of them should be thrown in jail including the owner, despicable.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...chanic-committed-suicide-colleagues-set-fire/


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Was a bit surprised there was no prosecution. Companies have a 'duty of care' towards young employees.

Both the supervisor and senior management could be liable...

As posted elsewhere:

Bit weird the quote near the end:

George's line manager, Simon Wright, who admitted to playing a number of pranks on George, told the inquest: "I was in the workshop when a prank was played on George and he was set on fire.

"It did not go too far. We knew where to draw the line," he said.

So if I popped over to see this Simon Wright and set him on fire that would be okay then?


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

"George's line manager, Simon Wright, who admitted to playing a number of pranks on George, told the inquest: "I was in the workshop when a prank was played on George and he was set on fire.

"It did not go too far. We knew where to draw the line," he said.

"It was not bullying."

No ... so if setting some young lad on fire isn't going too far I wonder where the line was actually drawn. :?


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Well indeed, someone ought to set this Simon Wright on fire and ask him where the line should be drawn. Colossal shitbag


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Blood boiling reading that, what a bunch of cunts (this post should be in the flame room really!). [smiley=bomb.gif]

The kid probably had enough of the standard school yard shit and couldn't wait to get into work, only to have a bunch of pricks take it to the next level! What is wrong with people? If you were the area manager for Audi, and had an admission that the manager knew what was going on, even putting the bullying aside, SETTING ALIGHT TO PEOPLE AT WORK... why the fuck would you let that slide?!

I'm not ashamed to admit I was 'fired' from little chef aged 18 for making an omelette using 24 eggs... it was funny at the time and importantly harmless, if not a tad immature (and I was serving my notice period anyway as I had a 'proper' job starting in 2 weeks)! Couldn't imagine getting away with the shit that entire Audi dealership has!! Let's hope the entire place gets shutdown, at the very least a number of firings need to be made.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh man, just realised see you next Tuesday gets auto changed to cunts :roll: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've moved this to the flame room because of the language being used and the shocking nature of the story possibly generating similar reaction. If the OP agrees.

That's no excuse though. Would members please refrain from using such language outside of the flame room. We have rules which you have agreed to follow so please do. Thanks.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

This is tragic, the people responsible can only be considered as sub-human. Where is this dealership ? as I want to avoid ever going there.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I suspect that many on here work in professional / corporate / public sector type environments where such behaviour would never arise and certainly would not be tolerated. However my job took me into a variety of more manual, less professional type workplaces such as building sites, factories, car workshops, abattoir where you find behaviour like that described is not only common place but the norm. So I'm not shocked at what happened. Anybody who is new, different or doesn't fit in becomes a target.

My workplace pranks were more like this kind of thing .... 
http://social.diply.com/evil-office-pranks/2?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=craziest-vids


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I remember reading about a garage prank where one mechanic poured some brake fluid on his mate's coke. Trouble is that brake fluid is sweet and he didn't notice, nearly died and ended up with brain damage. The other mechanic was prosecuted. I did wonder about the garage's liability for educating its staff as to the dangers within the workplace. If the mechanic didn't realise the danger the garage bears responsibility for failing its duty of care.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Best one we ever did, years back, young guy in the office bought his dad's brand new 5 series in as his dad was on holiday.

At lunchtime one guy nicked the keys and drove the car and parked it a few roads away, then put keys back in the guys jacket. Come end of day the young guy was in tears as car wasn't there and he wasn't meant to drive it.

Stupid really as chap who moved it wasn't insured, but funny at the time


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

This is just heartbreaking.

How Sytner have managed to retain the Audi franchise is just beyond me. Someone should be prosecuted - the workshop manager and the dealership principal should be sewing mailbags at Her Majesty's pleasure.

A vulnerable young man put through mental and physical torture. It shows just what goes on behind the scenes in an Audi franchise, where people are not valued be they staff or clients. It is all about the money.

It makes me ashamed to drive an Audi. I will never buy another one. And right now, I want rid of the one I have.

Reading Audi have made the brand stink.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

hooting_owl said:


> This is just heartbreaking.
> 
> How Sytner have managed to retain the Audi franchise is just beyond me. Someone should be prosecuted - the workshop manager and the dealership principal should be sewing mailbags at Her Majesty's pleasure.
> 
> ...


Totally agree,

They are complete scum and need locking up.The franchise should be closed down and made an example of at the very least.Audi UK should make a formal apology,but money talks and it will probably be business as usual.


----------



## dirty (Mar 28, 2017)

I started my original apprenticeship at a Main Dealer, there was a bloke in his 30's there, bit of a bully, started doing little things and eventually went too far. Slapped me in the face with a hose one day 'as a joke' which cut above my eye and bruised a large portion of my face. The following Saturday I poured a whole bag of cleaning granules in every drawer of his shiny snap-on toolbox.. followed by a full 5L bottle of engine oil. I told the master tech that day I was done and walked out.

As someone posted above, you expect to get away from all that crap when you leave school. Poor lad. Parents must be devastated.


----------



## Bueller (Mar 18, 2017)

I hope this young man's death haunts those responsible forever. They are not fit to be called human beings. Audi must take action against those involved otherwise they are complicit in this tragedy.


----------



## Essexblue (Dec 14, 2017)

I worked in a VAG dealership as parts manager in the 80s and this sort of thing was very common with the apprentices and work experience kids.

The mechanics were always bullying the kids who sometimes didn't help themselves by being gobby.

I once heard a lad crying and found him hanging from the engine crane lift by his boiler suit. When I let him down I told him to go home and I will speak to the general manager.

The general manager decided to sack the lad as he couldn't sack 6 mechanics!

Go figure huh!


----------

